
Show HN: reallyread.it – like HN but you actually have to read the article - bill_rr
https://reallyread.it/
======
jacamera
Hey, I'm the co-founder/developer and would love to know what you think and
answer any questions. We're also looking for more beta testers if anyone is
interested: [http://blog.reallyread.it/jekyll/update/2017/07/06/beta-
test...](http://blog.reallyread.it/jekyll/update/2017/07/06/beta-testers.html)

------
bill_rr
A vast majority of comments on the internet come from people who haven't even
read the article or story that they're commenting on. It ruins conversation
and makes it hard to find top quality stuff. That's the problem we're trying
to solve.

Please share your feedback. What are your first thoughts on our current
product?

